# Does anyone local carry any kind of nano canister filter?



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Original title: Who carries Zoo Med Nano 501 External canister filters? Edited to broaden the scope...

Was just browsing out of curiosity and I see that Zoo Med makes these canister filters for nanotanks... is anyone local or BCA sponsors carrying them? Eheim has a version, so does Dannerle (Never heard of it but seems big in Europe), wondering what the community opinion is on them.

All this after looking at the Fluval Nano in my Ebi and thinking man...that is really ugly and takes up a ton of room...


----------

